# Sunday's Show and Tell....2/25/18



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2018)

Just 2 weeks (3/11) till we gain an hour of daylight....spring is nearly here!

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Found a couple of ladies this past week.

Turns out I have no room for these projects...but, I just couldn't pass them up.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 25, 2018)

5 Dayton + 1 Trotwood bicycle license plates.


----------



## bike (Feb 25, 2018)

Skylark carcass has a great look! Put a seat on it and ride.


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2018)

Old BB gun.It pumps but doesnt hold air.Time to take it apart..........................................................................


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 25, 2018)

Rare Hopalong Cassidy Skates (jr size )Noitice the holster  for the key . Love these skates thank you Scott. these where pictured on many of the Hoppy Bike advertising . Hoppy Sunday everyone  Terry and Tammy


----------



## JKT (Feb 25, 2018)

Picked up this massive blacksmith  post vise, It has 7 1/4" jaws and weighs 167 lbs.. there's a lot of post vises around.. but when the jaws are  6" to 8" wide there are not many around and seldom show up for sale..


----------



## stoney (Feb 25, 2018)

JKT said:


> Picked up this massive blacksmith  post vise, It has 7 1/4" jaws and weighs 167 lbs.. there a lot of post vises around.. but when the jaws are  6" to 8" wide there are not many around and seldom show up for sale..
> 
> View attachment 759973
> 
> ...




Haven't seen anything HEAVY lately. Glad to see something new.


----------



## JKT (Feb 25, 2018)

stoney said:


> Haven't seen anything HEAVY lately. Glad to see something new.



HaHaHa... thanks stoney !! had to give my mussels a break !! back at it again !!


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 25, 2018)

1938 Colson… Has passed through a few Cabers hands. If anyone has any history on this bike I would appreciate it. Have some black rattle can paint to remove once the weather improves.

Tim


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 25, 2018)

Love to see if any one has a nice boxed set of regular Hoppy  size skates  here on show and tell .Those are the ones in many of the Hoppy Bike ads .


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 25, 2018)

Got some smalls this week; the klaxon horn was on a 90s mountain bike found at an estate sale. The shiny stuff was found internationally.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 25, 2018)

This will arrive tomorrow. Thank picked up from a caber. 1917ish iver truss bridge.


----------



## stoney (Feb 25, 2018)

JKT said:


> HaHaHa... thanks stoney !! had to give my mussels a break !! back at it again !!




I don't know anything about what you collect but I love watching for your posts. There is something about those big heavy beaten industrial tools.


----------



## JKT (Feb 25, 2018)

stoney said:


> Haven't seen anything HEAVY lately. Glad to see something new.



also picked up this not so HEAVY stake anvil.. hard to tell in photos but its only 13" long and 1 3/4" wide.... but that's a 200lb. bench vise behind it !! lol


----------



## kreika (Feb 25, 2018)

Picked up this Mercury original black paint frame,fork, and parts. Gonna swap all my best Deluxe parts onto it. I figure it’ll be as close to original as I can get aside from a basement/barn/attic find. Molested...yes. All original parts...YES!!! Been waiting to find this for a long time! Thank you @mrg !!!


----------



## blincoe (Feb 25, 2018)

Picked this up... thanks to @vincev

posted it for sale..


----------



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh yeah, these Huffy Convertible heavyduty steel training wheels.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Feb 25, 2018)

Picked up this pretty cool t shirt at a local bike shop. I like say that certain bikes have good bones, well there you have it.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 25, 2018)

Got my first colson this week and really like the frame.


----------



## parkrndl (Feb 25, 2018)

Found these two on a Facebook deal.  Seller originally posted just the Fleet (Nov. '67, 24"), but when I got there he also had the Panther (Nov. 68) half apart and was tinkering with it.  I told him if he lost interest in it, I would give it a good home; he contacted me back within a few days and said I could have that one too.  I like that they have a history together; the original owners were brothers.  (Edit: in the interest of not junking up this thread, I deleted about half the images and put them all in an album)

(Yeah, it's a shame about the tanks...)




























--rick


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 25, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Just 2 weeks (3/11) till we gain an hour of daylight....spring is nearly here!
> 
> Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...



Hey JD! I just got home with the male mate to your ladies Columbia! Picked it up from the original owner! I need a light top if anyone has one for sale!!??


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 25, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Hey JD! I just got home with the male mate to your ladies Columbia! Picked it up from the original owner! I need a light top if anyone has one for sale!!??View attachment 760168




I have one of those lights for you in the correct color. I'll have to pull it out this afternoon when I get home from work. If I forget, just message me please. If I remember correctly it's in pretty decent shape.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 25, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> I have one of those lights for you in the correct color. I'll have to pull it out this afternoon when I get home from work. If I forget, just message me please. If I remember correctly it's in pretty decent shape.



Awesome..Thanks!


----------



## Blackout (Feb 25, 2018)

set of safe doors that were in a much larger safe only 1/4 thick so not to heavy these will make great doors on a custom cab. John Deere corn shucker and a pair of 30" gears that will be bases for some metal artwork in the future.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Hey JD! I just got home with the male mate to your ladies Columbia! Picked it up from the original owner! I need a light top if anyone has one for sale!!??View attachment 760168



Outstanding!
Thinking I'm gonna let the girl go. Would be a great marriage.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 25, 2018)

Picked up this balloon tire rollfast for parts. 
I've never seen a textured seat like this.


----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 25, 2018)

Antique Hand Crank Drill Press, 104 Pounds of Iron (Can't wait to get this piece cleaned up and moving again).




Continuing with the heavy rust theme, this 2nd Piece I actually did not find this over the weekend, but thought some here may enjoy seeing it. I have not posted it before. I actually found it awhile back, and while cleaning the basement this weekend, I re-found it. Both items are pictured next to a yard stick to show there size. I plan to eventually hang the trap up in the rafters of a cabin that is owned by several members within the family.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 25, 2018)

Picked up this beauty on Thursday...a 1950 Schwinn Panther. Two tone Red...  Stored in the owner's attic for the last 35 years. All original. Bike has a tag for Mt. View, the city where I have worked for the last 30 years...Very excited to add this one to my collection.



 



1950 Schwinn catalog


----------



## stoney (Feb 25, 2018)

Blackout said:


> set of safe doors that were in a much larger safe only 1/4 thick so not to heavy these will make great doors on a custom cab. John Deere corn shucker and a pair of 30" gears that will be bases for some metal artwork in the future.
> View attachment 760173
> View attachment 760174
> View attachment 760175
> View attachment 760176




Love those safe doors


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 25, 2018)

Think that's the type seat that goes on the Hopalong Cassidy, Gene Autry, etc, bikes.  Supposed to be horsehair.

Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 25, 2018)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Picked up this beauty on Thursday...a 1950 Schwinn Panther. Two tone Red...  Stored in the owner's attic for the last 35 years. All original. Bike has a tag for Mt. View, the city where I have worked for the last 30 years...Very excited to add this one to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 760259 View attachment 760260
> 
> ...



Loving that one, really great find. Should clean up super nice!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 25, 2018)

OK..Im BACK!Just got home from picking up this original signed Santa Cruz Rob Roscopp 2 skateboard and NOS Kryptonics wheels !


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 25, 2018)

Just got a couple cool old toys this week!
Frank








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 25, 2018)

Forgot about this! Got a reflector for the Silverking project and got it all polished up. 
Frank








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJWess (Feb 25, 2018)

Found this Mint condition Imperial Godzilla that I had in my youth at the antique store today.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 25, 2018)

Got a 6ft mid century etch brass wall art I believe by philup  Kelvin laverne ....a educational cadaver display.....a old cafe sign...


----------



## mantaray (Feb 25, 2018)

Seat for my wife’s bike & metal bull skull on a stick for obvious reasons


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 25, 2018)

Good week.


----------



## parkrndl (Feb 25, 2018)

mantaray said:


> View attachment 760428
> Seat for my wife’s bike & metal bull skull on a stick for obvious reasons




Question: what model/year is that seat for?  I have what I think is the exact same one missing the mounting stuff, no idea where I got it...


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Feb 25, 2018)

Bull`s Head would make neat handlebars for a RAT ROD BIKE !!! Wild West Speed Equipment !!!------------Cowboy


----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 25, 2018)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Bull`s Head would make neat handlebars for a RAT ROD BIKE !!! Wild West Speed Equipment !!!------------Cowboy




I thought they were handlebars at first, and was in awe. 
They would make cool handlebars, but may require some mods to do so.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 25, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Good week.View attachment 760456 View attachment 760457



In the end you get the green Schwinn. Very cool bike!


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 25, 2018)

Found and purchased Milsco saddle for 1938 Roadmaster “Motor Master”. Deal included Brawley 1954 plate, stem for “Motor Master”, and Hercules multi speed gear set up.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 25, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> In the end you get the green Schwinn. Very cool bike!



Funny how things work out.thanks to a few cabers,it  made it to it's forever home.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 25, 2018)

This weeks medicine, a nice front loader Delta torpedo horn.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 25, 2018)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Picked up this beauty on Thursday...a 1950 Schwinn Panther. Two tone Red...  Stored in the owner's attic for the last 35 years. All original. Bike has a tag for Mt. View, the city where I have worked for the last 30 years...Very excited to add this one to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 760259 View attachment 760260
> 
> ...



It made the cover.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 25, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Good week.View attachment 760456 View attachment 760457



Two killer additions!!


----------



## Kramai88 (Feb 25, 2018)

Picked up this “Black Phantom”  50’s frame with reproduction parts. Lady I got it from said her late husband bought it 20 years ago and hung it on the wall and never rode it. The good news is that because it was always inside the parts are in great shape 



This part is my favorite 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 25, 2018)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Picked up this beauty on Thursday...a 1950 Schwinn Panther. Two tone Red...  Stored in the owner's attic for the last 35 years. All original. Bike has a tag for Mt. View, the city where I have worked for the last 30 years...Very excited to add this one to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 760259 View attachment 760260
> 
> ...



Nice bike man I almost bought that one myself I seen that last week beautiful bike I'm glad you got it that's a good one


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 25, 2018)

fboggs1986 said:


> Just got a couple cool old toys this week!
> FrankView attachment 760375View attachment 760376View attachment 760377
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Julian Thomas Toys has tires.
Soak white rubber tires in coffee for a couple of days for vintage look....


----------



## Casual dreamer (Feb 25, 2018)

This week my 1951 Schwinn D-12 arrived, my first skiptooth and straight bar! I love these black and white Schwinns!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 26, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Good week.View attachment 760456 View attachment 760457



That Hornet sure looks familiar.


----------



## irideiam (Feb 26, 2018)

Sharp 1951 Schwinn D-12


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 26, 2018)

This bike deserves its own thread, cant wait to see it cleaned up.


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 26, 2018)

Haven't been on here in a while.  Body can't really handle fixing up bicycles anymore, so I moved to something easier over the past year.  Thunderjet slot cars.  Fun to fix, and doesn't kill my shoulder.





And what hasn't been added to the family photo (picked up recently for $100 and a 2 hour drive.)


----------



## bike (Feb 26, 2018)

^^^^^^^ can you still tune the dials?


----------



## parkrndl (Feb 26, 2018)

Crazy8 said:


> Haven't been on here in a while.  Body can't really handle fixing up bicycles anymore, so I moved to something easier over the past year.  Thunderjet slot cars.  Fun to fix, and doesn't kill my shoulder.
> 
> 
> View attachment 760754




YES!  I'm a HUGE fan of old Aurora and A/FX slot cars (and Tyco too!)  Still have a 4-lane track on a 16-foot table in the basement sharing space with my bikes...

That's a great collection you have there.  That lime green Camaro at the top left of the first picture is a pretty big deal, too, and that $100 score in the lower pictures was well worth it.  I don't think I've ever seen a Traffic Light Intersection set up and working...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 26, 2018)

Picked up this one a couple of weeks ago, I spent a little time this weekend making it a complete rider. Right after this photo I tore it all apart to clean and service everything. Someday I will get it put back together and find a good home for it.


----------

